# A very affectionate Riley



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope this link works. A short video on Riley snuggling.

I was fortunate to receive an already socialized hedgehog, previously named Vino. I've had him since about July '09 and the level of sweetness just baffles me. I'm truly blessed to have him in my life.

Riley


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Would work for me if I had Apple Quicktime


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Quicktime is a free download for pc & mac. 
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

What a little sweetheart!


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

So cute!!
hr


----------

